# Century Series Titanium



## cooleric1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Anyone know anything about the Century series Titanium bikes coming out this winter? Any SRAM Rival offerings on the table?


----------



## Zuerst (Aug 21, 2010)

Are they suppose to be the replacement for the Le Champion ti bikes?


----------



## cooleric1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Not that I know of. I was just asking bikesdirect about the geometry on the Le Champion Ti series. The largest frame has an odd geometry, with the seat tube angle being steeper than on the second largest frame, which is opposite from the way it usually works. They responded that I'll probably want to wait this winter for the Century Titanium bikes. I'm very interested in that as what I really want is a bike that is comfortable for longer rides, charity rides, etc. (non-racing).


----------



## kma (Mar 1, 2005)

cooleric1234 said:


> ... the Century Titanium bikes. I'm very interested in that as what I really want is a bike that is comfortable for longer rides, charity rides, etc. (non-racing).


I'd also be interested in such a bike. Especially in Ti or Steel. SRAM Red or Force with a compact crankset and 11-28 cogset. Or, mix/match in the new Apex rear derailleur with an Apex 11-32 cassette would be nice. Tall head tube. Eyelets would be good too. Wider bars than what they currently have spec'ed on carbon Century.


----------



## cooleric1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

kma said:


> I'd also be interested in such a bike. Especially in Ti or Steel. SRAM Red or Force with a compact crankset and 11-28 cogset. Or, mix/match in the new Apex rear derailleur with an Apex 11-32 cassette would be nice. Tall head tube. Eyelets would be good too. Wider bars than what they currently have spec'ed on carbon Century.


Rival now has a mid-cage derailleur as well (little advertised new feature). So you could go full Rival and have an 11-32 cassette. I've yet to see that spec'ed on a new bike though.


----------



## gamarcum (Nov 22, 2010)

*I am interested in a Century Titanium*

I would also like a comfortable titanium bike. I have been considering the Ti Heat, and was wondering how much difference there would be between the two (both in specs and comfort).


----------

